# Lg pf1500



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

I wanted to start a thread to this LG PF1500, because it looks awesome. Here is what I have to say about it:


I am done replacing bulbs. We have decided when my Sharp projector dies, we'll replace it with an flat panel, and the basement should be up and running at that point and ready for a new projector.

Enter the LG PF1500. This is the projector I think I have been waiting for. Since I have replaced the bulb on every project I have owned once or twice, and I have been burned buying a generic bulb, I consider the $1000 pricetag more like $700 - $400 with a bulb or two prepurchased. The brightness, color, and resolution all meet my minimum requirements, as does connectivity.

The big problem is that I have an I-beam 11' from my display wall and would like a 10' wide screen so that I have to physically turn my head from side to side when watching the epic 2.35:1 movies. This projector requires a 14' throw distance, so I'm fairly certain the beam will interfere, so it looks like a I have to wait someone to make a short throw LED projector. 

So does anyone own this projector, what are their thoughts?

Panasonic makes the Solid Shine PT-RZ470UK, which looks like it can be mounted just about anywhere and adapted to work right, even in my space. I have seen refurb units for around $1800, is this really a much better projector if I can get it at a good price?

Does anyone have any other solutions, inexpensive after market lenses, inexpensive anamorphic lenses, etc that would accomplish what I am looking for?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The reports I had heard about it coming from CES were very intriguing! And you can't beat that price point! According to PJCentral's calculator, there are roughly 23fL hitting a 100" screen. That's not too shabby! Placement does seem like it could be an issue with a current theater though. It wouldn't work for me as my pj placement is back in the 14-15 foot range. There's only 12 inches of play from the screen (10.1"-11.1" for a 100" screen). It looks like they saved money on the lens. :rolleyesno:


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

Just ordered mine to replace a 6 year old Panasonic PT-AX100. With a 92" screen it looks like my current mount is in the right place at just under 10' from the screen. I'll report back.


----------



## Sabby (Nov 10, 2008)

Looking forward to your thoughts. We currently have the same Panasonic projector. We are moving and will be using a large TV most of the time but I want the option to have a large screen and portable projector that could be used indoors and outside. I like the idea of having an Led light source for longevity, efficiency and reduced heat.

This projector looks like it could be just what I need.


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks to Amazon and the remarkable folks at the USPS, my PF1500 arrived this morning. I am quite literally awestruck by the image this little baby projects. At medium light output setting the picture is excellent and there is NO fan noise. Even under moderate ambient light conditions this machine produces a completely watchable picture. Sadly at my current mount location there is about 3" of horizontal overshoot on my 92" screen. I'll find a way to move it a couple inches forward this week. It's only held to the mount by a single tripod screw. This is my 4th PJ and is by far the best. Very highly recommended.


----------



## Sabby (Nov 10, 2008)

Glad it is working well for you. What are your impressions comparing this projectors picture with the Panasonic. How about fan noise levels compared to the Panasonic.


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

Our Panny was having serious color issues with the right side of the picture turning blue-green and the left side turning reddish-brown. It does have over 24,000 hours on it. The PF1500 is brighter than the Panny ever was. On max brightness the fan noise is about the same volume as the Panny but higher pitched. At Medium and Low settings it is essentially inaudible. This projector is smaller than a loaf of bread and only weighs a bit over 3 lbs. Best picture ever on my Draper Cineperm 1.3 screen. It's like watching a real TV. Only serious drawback is video lag. It's not as bad in Game mode.


----------



## Sabby (Nov 10, 2008)

It is great to hear it works so well. I am sold. I was hoping to equal our current picture quality. It sounds like it will do the job better than I anticipated.


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

I edited my reply to include the video lag problem. Voices sound just a tiny bit before the lips move. I hope my receiver can compensate. I understand it's about 170ms except in Game mode, where it drops to 70ms.


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

My 6 1/2 year old Panasonic and new LG. Both about $1K new.


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

goatfarm said:


> My 6 1/2 year old Panasonic and new LG. Both about $1K new.



This photo is great. My first projector died, and when we opened it, we discovered the insides had literally been cooked by the bulb. I am really excited about what LED projectors will be able to accomplish with smaller sizes, less cooling, more ambient light....

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

Attached to the mount that was ideally located for my previous Panny projector there is about 1 1/2 inches of overscan on either side of my 92" screen. While waiting on my fabricated 1"x4"x1/4" w/ a 1/4" tunnel down the middle piece of steel to be done I have discovered that the built in keystone feature does a remarkable job of fitting the image to the screen. I'm no video perfectionist so YMMV. This projector has completely changed the way we watch television. And we've been using a projector as our primary source for 15 years.


----------

